# Daily Mail Article - Undercover Reporter Expose Re: Selecting Baby's Sex



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I've just seen this article. I hate the use of undercover reporters  . They are going to cause so many ladies who're currently undergoing tx at Liverpool so much worry and concern about the rest of their treatment.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1356403/How-British-couples-sent-Cyprus-illegal-fertility-treatments.html

Em.x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Er, is gender selection legal in Northern Cyprus? Oh, read on, yes, it is. So, er, what exactly is the problem then? 

This phrase:



> He suggested he would have to feign ignorance about the real reason for her trip to Cyprus.


Oh so... essentially what you're saying, good old Daily Fail, is he didn't actually say that and in fact, if he did he's not actually doing anything wrong per se, but it offends your right wing, middle class, misogynistic sensibilities so you're going to do your very best to hound some poor bloke (who probably is doing no more than trying to bring a bit of joy to people's lives) out of his job/career/life. Where's that sarcasm smiley when I need it?

Not that I am a particular supporter of gender selection for non medical reasons, and nor can I think for the life of me why anyone would willingly put themselves through IVF if they didn't have to, but if people demand it and it's legal elsewhere - as it is in most of the USA in fact - I can't really see what the issue in this article is. Or am I missing something? 

Dear Daily Fail, I think I've said it before; I wouldn't use your paper to wipe my  on. 

C~x


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Caz!!! Have added my comment to the Daily Mail, if it gets printed - I've no doubt I'll get a million red arrows.

I have met Mr Kingsland and personally have faith that he absolutely has his patient's best interests at heart. I just hope there are no repercussions for him.

I abhor using underhand methods - heaven forbid that anyone at the Daily Mail should ever require fertility tx, I assume they will simply 'accept their fate,' 'adopt,' or even 'just get a dog' which are some of the delightful comments I've seen made on their site in the past.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

I think that the issues Daily Mail are stirring up are:

ethics of gender selection and worries about one gender drastically outnumbering the other, however that is shot down when Mr Kingsland says that the majority of his patients are seeking girls.

The fact that it is North Cyprus and not an officially recognised country outside of Turkey

The vested interest of an NHS consultant.  However as we know boundaries do get blurrred here.  So many NHS consultants will accept paying patients and then sometimes see them in NHS premsies which they have "hired out" from the NHS.  The private patient here is actually paying something into the NHS too, in theory as well as to the consultant.

People with no fertility problems undergoing IVF just to get a baby of the desired gender. An extreme thing to do.

What I struggle with a little bit is that he is promoting his own company?  I would like to know if he would actively support a woman who wanted to go to Spain or Czech republic for egg donation by way of doing their scans and meds, or would he only be interested in sending them to Cyprus.  That would be a bigger issue for me as it is potentially restricting a woman's choice.  

With regards sex selection his clinic is the only one in Europe and good luck to people if that is their priority.  I do hope this artcile does not cause problems for the Hewitt Centre and draconian anti IVF treatment laws brought in by a select committee of anti ivf campaigners

Jane


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

That dreadful newspaper makes my blood boil!!!  I have come across most of the Dr's this article refers to and have had excellent care and respect from them.  In every case, they have helped me through some really difficult times, but not been afraid to tell me the risks, and even trying to discourage making rash decisions.  

It is totally underhand to suggest that Mr Kingsland is promoting gender selection for his own gain - of course he is making money from the business but also giving tonnes of his own time as he has done for years to help those struggling to conceive.  The Daily Mail does not mention all of the pioneering work these people have done, the fact that he sees with those who now have children through his clinic at celebrations of the Hewitt Centre's work...


Totally agree with you Caz - I would't buy that newspaper if it was the last one around!!!


----------

